# Autocruise pioneer Tasman



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, anyone have or had a Autocruise pioneer Tasman ?.Wife looked at one and liked it which makes a first but i do not know anything about this model regarding water supply and if it has electric water and heating as well as gas for both. Design wise it looks ok for us two and as it is a oldie of around 1999 ( V reg) wonder what you think of it.Thanks.


----------



## ZUKES (Jan 3, 2009)

:lol: WE HAVE OWNED OUR TASMAN SINCE JULY 2007, IT HAS BEEN SUPERB. A REAL QUALITY HOMR FROM HOME AND RETURNING 36.2 MPG ON OUR LAST WANDERING TO CROATIA AND SLOVENIA, AND THAT WITH A SCOOTER ON A RACK.
NOT ONLY THAT IT IS VERY PRETTY; THE WIFE CHOSE IT!

ENJOY.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for reply Zukes, got sold before we made our mind up.


----------

